#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Summoning a djinn

## Lucionious

So i am curious about summoning a djinn(or whatever you prefer to call it) i understand that it can be dangerous which is why i'm not looking for the first summoning ritual i find and trying it out. Anyway, what i am asking for is maybe some useful reading material that would help enlighten me on the subject. Thank you for the help

----------


## chickenrice

hey, i would also like to try this, but not without a reason, and i want to have a bit more experience with protection first. I definetely dont want to mess with something im not sure about, and apparently any kind of jinn could come up: good or bad. if you find any material let me know. :Wink:

----------


## Broomhilda

Becareful summoning anything that has free will and tends to be a bit bent on having free will. 
I would hate to be summond and actually have been in meditations when my friend was going through a bad break and abusive relationship and would wish me there. I would find myself ripped out of my peaceful place and thrown in her troubled mind needing safety and help. Its bad so make sure not to summon but ask nicely maybe in a circle of protection.

----------


## anunaki_dude

YOu should self a E-Mail to Vatican, thay should send you some reading material.

----------

